# Extreme Fatigue at 1dpo?



## aragornlover8

I know this is unlikely to be a pregnancy symptom as it's beyond too early. I was just wondering if anyone else experiences this. Could it be related to ovulation? It's to the point where I don't want to do anything but sleep in the middle of the day. Not that I've been all that geared up to do work as it is. :p


----------



## aragornlover8

Am I the only one who experiences this, I guess?


----------



## moxie08

What do you mean by extreme fatigue? AKA, is your mind clear or sleepy, is your skin warm or cold, is your internal body temp warm or cold, are you yawning, do your muscles/limbs ache, do you get breathless in small activities, etc?


----------



## aragornlover8

Sleepy mind, just out of it all day. Yawning. No muscle aches. Does that make a little more sense? I'm not sure about the temperature of my skin. I think cold, though.


----------



## moxie08

Take your body temp when you feel like this. If it's noticeably lower, your body is getting signals that you need to sleep. Do you ever suffer migraines? Have you been sleeping okay the last few weeks? Hormones can affect these, regardless of any potential pregnancy. It's more likely related to unproductive sleep and/or stress!


----------



## aragornlover8

moxie08 said:


> Take your body temp when you feel like this. If it's noticeably lower, your body is getting signals that you need to sleep. Do you ever suffer migraines? Have you been sleeping okay the last few weeks? Hormones can affect these, regardless of any potential pregnancy. It's more likely related to unproductive sleep and/or stress!

Oh, I didn't think it was pregnancy related. I was wondering if it was ov related. I got my first positive opk the day before. I also spot a little prior to opk because of the momentary drop in estrogen that occurs. I'm not sure if it could be iron related or anything like that. But there's iron in my prenatal, so I'm not sure.

I just notice that I get exhausted around ov occasionally. I was wondering if anyone else noticed it so I could use it as a pretty good indicator next time around.


----------



## moxie08

That's why I suggested checking your body temps when you feel especially tired. =) Do you feel tired before ovulation as often as after ovulation?

The pulsing and drops in hormones can cause side effects like fatigue, hot flushes/shivering. It affects people in different ways depending on the scale and speed of change in the hormone levels. I often experience fatigue after ovulation, but it is manageable with eating well, getting sun, and physical activity. Depending on when the pulses happen, I feel worse at certain hours (this month it is 1-3pm, previous cycles were 7-9 pm). It's not fun, but it's reassuring to have that regularity.

Do you eat meat? Sometimes the body copes better getting iron through food than through pills, though I'm convinced it causes worse cramps!


----------



## aragornlover8

Oh, I see! I just wanted to make sure people didn't think I was loony and thinking I was pregnant at 1dpo. Not that I'm NOT a crazy a symptom spotter. The symptom spotting just starts at 3dpo at least :rofl: I usually feel tired after ovulation. The day before I get slightly sore breasts, and my nipples become more sensitive, but that's the only real indicator I get (besides the spotting).
I actually gave up red meat for the most part about a year ago. For both environmental and health reasons. Occasionally I get huge cravings for it, and figure that it's my body telling me I need iron. It's just occasionally hard to deal because it feels like I've been hit with a train. I all of a sudden barely have energy to do work or get up and do chores. I think DH thinks it's in my head when it happens. That it's just stress or something. But it's so sudden, I can't imagine it being stress related.
Thank you so much for that information on hormone pulses. It really describes what I feel. I like having the reassurance along with the positive opk, so I can just have that added ovulation proof.


----------



## moxie08

aragornlover8 said:


> Thank you so much for that information on hormone pulses. It really describes what I feel. I like having the reassurance along with the positive opk, so I can just have that added ovulation proof.

You are definitely not crazy! Once I started tracking what I ate and how I felt, I realized how much affected the other... and how much my well-being was dependent on my cycle. I notice changes in my body quite well now, which makes it easy for me to know what's happening inside chemically (and therefore predict what will happen the next day). OPKs and temping are good tools, but I highly recommend keeping a health journal for a couple cycles. It's really enlightening!

I've never been pregnant, so I'm really curious to see how the side effects of increasing progesterone affect my body. I can pinpoint the peak now (and the point of no return, when menstruation is inevitable), and I'm hoping that if I ever do become pregnant, I'll be able to notice the 'switch' -- before ever seeing it on a HPT!

I am a bit dorky about this, though. :coffee: I can't help it. It's what I do for a living!


----------



## aragornlover8

If by dorky you mean informative ;) . That's very helpful! If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'll start keeping a health journal. I hear they're really enlightening overall and help you listen to your body more. 
When are you testing?


----------



## Whitbit22

I experienced horrible Fatigue in my last 2ww. I'm sure it was primarily hormonal, and maybe a little mental exhaustion. It's awful though!


----------



## moxie08

aragornlover8 said:


> If by dorky you mean informative ;) . That's very helpful! If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'll start keeping a health journal. I hear they're really enlightening overall and help you listen to your body more.
> When are you testing?

I'll start testing 3 days after a suspected implantation or Tuesday the 27th April if AF doesn't come. I should know in 5-6 days if I have a chance, though. I have some expiring IC so I'll need to use them up somehow, even if I think it didn't happen.

What DPO are you now?


----------



## aragornlover8

moxie08 said:


> aragornlover8 said:
> 
> 
> If by dorky you mean informative ;) . That's very helpful! If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'll start keeping a health journal. I hear they're really enlightening overall and help you listen to your body more.
> When are you testing?
> 
> I'll start testing 3 days after a suspected implantation or Tuesday the 27th April if AF doesn't come. I should know in 5-6 days if I have a chance, though. I have some expiring IC so I'll need to use them up somehow, even if I think it didn't happen.
> 
> What DPO are you now?Click to expand...

Good luck! Hope it's your bfp! I'm 5 dpo now. I'm probably going to test on Friday, the 23rd. My last calculated luteal phase was 10 days (even though it was just my first month off of the pill, so that could be longer now). I just figured it might be when AF is due, so I'll go ahead and give it a shot.


----------

